# My second tank



## Chrisintheuk (19 Jan 2014)

Here's a few shots of my second attempt at a planted tank. Its been going about 5 weeks now and have just added a small group of dwarf emerald rasbora. Tank is an ADA 45P with pressurised CO2 and dosing EI. Substrate is amazonia malaya powder. Light is a Giesemann 70W MH sitting about 45cm above the tank. Touch wood so far seeing really healthy plants and zero algae. I started the eleocharis sp mini off on a dry start for about 5 weeks prior to flooding and its now starting to get really dense but still needs to fill in in front of the hardscape. Only disappointment is the substrate line at the front of the tank which got disturbed when I flooded.other than that am well chuffed!


----------



## Henry (19 Jan 2014)

Very clean, which normally isn't to my taste, but you've done a really nice job. The rock is a really nice colour, and suits the scape well, and the planting compliments it very nicely. Well done


----------



## Chrisintheuk (20 Jan 2014)

Thanks  looking forward to the pogostemon growing up to the surface and providing more of a backdrop to the hard scape. My goal for this tank was to really grow a few types of plant successfully, develop understanding of light, CO2 and ferts, and hopefully end up with something which looked like my original vision. So good so far! I was worried that the light was going to be way too much and just result in a green soup but seem to have it nicely balanced at the mo.


----------



## James D (20 Jan 2014)

Looks really nice. Can't you poke that substrate about a bit with your finger? It's what I normally end up doing.


----------



## Jason King (24 Jan 2014)

Very nice chris 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrud (25 Jan 2014)

nice and simple, very nice


----------



## Chrisintheuk (25 Jan 2014)

Thanks all for the positive comments 

Loving having this tank, the Rasbora I added are quite interesting to watch but quite timid, any movement sends them darting for cover, then one by one they start popping back out from all sorts of places, even manage to bury themselves down in the grass!


----------



## harryH (31 Jan 2014)

This looks very nice. I expect the shortage of cover in such a tank will mean the fish will be a little shy at first. Once the Pogo has grown they'll have a bit of cover and in any case time will bring confidence to them.
Very nice and peaceful, I suppose if the substrate bothers you it would be fairly easy to level it. Wavy can look natural.


----------



## bumcrumb (1 Feb 2014)

looks great! whats the rock called??


----------



## Chrisintheuk (1 Feb 2014)

hi bumcrumb, i think it was the ada sado-akadama stone which i got from TGM


----------

